# Betrugsmasche Ebay - Apple Geräte unter falschem Namen verkauft + Manipulation DHL Pakete - Betrüger IBAN DE96100110012623333792 (N26)



## mistervogel (25 April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf bei Ebay leider auf eine skrupellose Betrugsmasche hereingefallen, die sich wie folgt äußert:
Der Verkäufer bietet angeblich ein iPad Pro unter folgendem Titel als neu an "Apple iPad Pro 3. Gen. 64GB, WiFi, 11 Zoll, Space Grau" an. Auktionsform ist immer Sofort Kaufen + Preisvorschlag. Als Zahlungsmittel wird lediglich Überweisung akzeptiert. Nach dem Kauf bittet der Verkäufer die Zahlung des Betrags an ein N26 Konto in Deutschland. Nach Geldeingang lässt der Verkäufer eine DHL Sendungsnummer zukommen und liefert ein Paket in eine DHL Packstation ein. Nun wird dieses Paket jedoch ständig fehlgeleitet und kann nicht zugestellt werden. Dies liegt daran, dass der Betrüger das Paketlabel manipuliert hat. Diese Betrugsmasche ist bekannt und wird hier genauer beschrieben https://www.paketda.de/news-betrug-packstation-ruedersdorf.html . Dies Tut der Betrüg um halbwegs vertrauenswürdig rüberzukommen und die Schuld auf DHL abzuschieben. Typisch ist, dass die Pakete in eine Packstation in Berlin eingeliefert werden. Dies war nach Nachfrage bei DHL auch bei mir der Fall, obwohl der angebliche Verkäufer in Hamburg wohnt. Nach eine Recherche im Internet habe ich herausgefunden, dass es sich hier um einen Fantasienamen handelt. Auch das Konto bei N26 (IBAN: DE96100110012623333792) wird wohl unter falschem Namen erstellt worden sein. Daraufhin habe ich dann Anzeige bei der Polizei erstellt, eine Aussicht darauf mein Geld zurück zu bekommen sehe ich als gering ein. Ebay hat den Verkäufer lubit_72 sowie das Angebot kurz nach Kauf auch gelöscht. 

Jedoch wurde das selbe iPad mit identischer Beschreibung nun mehrmals unter neuem Account wieder bei Ebay online gestellt. Beispiele sind die Nutzer lubit_72, sebaga5400 und nima_310. Hier ist eine beispielhaftes Angebot: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Apple-iPad-Pro-3-Gen-64GB-Wi-Fi-11-Zoll-Space-Grau-/124162057616?nma=true&si... 

Es muss sich hier um die selbe Person handeln, alle Accounts wurden erst in den letzten Tagen erstellt und haben jeweils die identischen Fake-Bewertungen von Ebay Händlern aus China. Der Wortlaut der Bewertungen ist immer identisch.

Kann hier von seiten von Ebay nicht etwas unternommen werden? Die Vorgehensweise ist extrem skrupellos, dem muss ein Ende gesetzt werden! Natürlich war es auch ein leichtsinniges Handeln meienerseits, den Kauf ohne Käuferschutz durchgeführt zu haben. Jedoch steckt hinter dieser Masche wohl immer die gleiche Person/Bande, und dem sollte hier auf Ebay keine Möglichkeit für deren Betrug geboten werden, besonders wenn die Angebote immer identisch sind...

Beste Grüße
mistervogel


----------



## jupp11 (25 April 2020)

mistervogel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf bei Ebay leider auf eine skrupellose Betrugsmasche hereingefallen, die sich wie folgt äußert:
> Der Verkäufer bietet angeblich ein iPad Pro unter folgendem Titel als neu an "Apple iPad Pro 3. Gen. 64GB, WiFi, 11 Zoll, Space Grau" an. Auktionsform ist immer Sofort Kaufen + Preisvorschlag. Als Zahlungsmittel wird lediglich Überweisung akzeptiert. Nach dem Kauf bittet der Verkäufer die Zahlung des Betrags an ein N26 Konto in


Superduperangebote eines unbekannten Händlers gekoppelt mit Vorkasse Plus Überweisung an eine "bekannte" on-line Bank muss sämtliche Alarmglocken läuten lassen.


----------



## Reducal (26 April 2020)

mistervogel schrieb:


> Kann hier von seiten von Ebay nicht etwas unternommen werden?


Denke logisch! Was soll eBay dagegen tun können? Die kriminelle Energie solcher Parasiten ist stärker als eBay´s Einfluss. Ebay kann da nur nacharbeiten.

Das betrifft nicht nur eBay, sondern jeden Onlineshop, jedes -Portal. Beschiss übers Internet ist soooo einfach.


----------



## mistervogel (3 Mai 2020)

Und hier wieder ein neues Angebot, unter neuem Kontonamen:   https://www.ebay.de/itm/Apple-iPad-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

Ich habe den Artikel "gekauft" um zu sehen welche Identiät er verwendet hat. Diesmal hat er eine neue IBAN Nummer, auch bei der N26 Bank: DE34100110012622471996 . Die angebliche Verkäuferin ist eine Versicherungsmaklerin aus Warin, die jedoch nichts von dem Verkauf weiß. Strafanzeige wird erstattet. Eine Nachfrage bei N26 hat ergeben, dass es kein Konto unter dem Namen der angeblichen Verkäuferin gibt. Es ist wirklich unfassbar wie skrupellos der Betrüger ist.


----------



## jupp11 (3 Mai 2020)

Der "Verkäufer":






						regew-75 auf eBay
					

regew-75 in eBay-Profilen folgen. Kaufen, Verkaufen und Sammeln auf eBay war noch nie so aufregend!



					www.ebay.de
				





> Standort: Deutschland, regew-75 ist eBay-Mitglied seit *27. Apr. 2020*





> ACHTUNG!!! Verkauf unter falscher Identität, Artikel existiert nicht!!
> 27. Apr. 2020


Das Bewertungsprofil ist eindeutig manipuliert.


----------



## Alina O. F. (5 Mai 2020)

mistervogel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf bei Ebay leider auf eine skrupellose Betrugsmasche hereingefallen, die sich wie folgt äußert:
> Der Verkäufer bietet angeblich ein iPad Pro unter folgendem Titel als neu an "Apple iPad Pro 3. Gen. 64GB, WiFi, 11 Zoll, Space Grau" an.



Hallo mistervogel,
da ich mich privat sehr für das Thema interessiere, würde ich von Dir gerne weitere Auskünfte zum Bestellbetrug erfahren. Könntest du dich bitte per Privatnachricht kurz bei mir zurückmelden? Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Beste Grüße 
Alina


----------



## jupp11 (5 Mai 2020)

Alina O. F. schrieb:


> Hallo mistervogel,
> da ich mich privat sehr für das Thema interessiere, würde ich von Dir gerne weitere Auskünfte zum Bestellbetrug erfahren. Könntest du dich bitte per Privatnachricht kurz bei mir zurückmelden? Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.


Geht nicht, da er nicht als User angemeldet ist.


----------



## Alina O. F. (5 Mai 2020)

Danke @jupp11 für die Info. Weißt du, ob es sonst eine Möglichkeit gibt, ihn zu kontaktieren?


----------



## jupp11 (5 Mai 2020)

Alina O. F. schrieb:


> Danke @jupp11 für die Info. Weißt du, ob es sonst eine Möglichkeit gibt, ihn zu kontaktieren?


Wenn er  nicht wieder hier mitliest und sich nicht anmeldet: nein. 
Außerdem ist nicht sichergestellt, dass es der ursprüngliche Poster ist. 
Es ist schade, dass viele hier nur als Gast posten.


----------



## AlexJ.. (11 Mai 2020)

Liebe Alina,
auch ich bin auf die Betrugsmasche reingefallen. Auch bei mir wurde ein N26 Konto verwendet und das Paket aus Rüdersdorf versendet. Falls Du mehr Infos brauchst kannst Du dich gerne bei mir melden.
LG
Alex


----------



## jupp11 (11 Mai 2020)

AlexJ.. schrieb:


> Falls Du mehr Infos brauchst kannst Du dich gerne bei mir melden.


Gebetsmühle anwerf: Private Info geht nur wenn man angemeldet ist.


----------



## AlexJ.. (11 Mai 2020)

Danke für die Info. Sekunde.


----------



## Pitninja (11 Mai 2020)

Ich bin diesem Betrüger nun auch bei Ebay aufgesessen. Da man mich bei Ebay nach der Bank gefragt hat, habe ich mit der IBAN gegoogelt und bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Hat jemand schon etwas erreichen können? Ich habe gerade online bei der Polizei Anzeige erstattet. Hoffe nur, dass es bei einer eventuell geklauten Identität nun nicht jemand Unschuldigen zusetzt...


----------



## Pitninja (11 Mai 2020)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Superduperangebote eines unbekannten Händlers gekoppelt mit Vorkasse Plus Überweisung an eine "bekannte" on-line Bank muss sämtliche Alarmglocken läuten lassen.


ja, ja, hinterher ist man immer schlauer. Ich kaufe im Internet schon mehrere Jahrzehnte, das ist mir noch nicht passiert. Merkwürdige Bewertungen, ein neuer Verkäufer und Bezahlung per Überweisung, dazu ziemlich hohe Beträge - ich denke schon, dass Ebay da im Vorfeld etwas machen könnte. Sebst wenn neue Verkäufer Beträge ab 500 Euro zum Beispiel nur per Paypal einziehen könnten... Ich denke, hier steht auch der Ruf von Ebay auf dem Spiel. Amazon scheint da schon sicherer unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## Pitninja (11 Mai 2020)

Alex, kannst Du mir weitere Infos senden?


----------



## jupp11 (11 Mai 2020)

Pitninja schrieb:


> Alex, kannst Du mir weitere Infos senden?


Er/sie  ist nicht angemeldet.


----------



## jupp11 (11 Mai 2020)

Pitninja schrieb:


> Bezahlung per Überweisung,


= Vorkasse. Ein absolutes KO Kriterium wenn es als *einzige*
Bezahlmöglichkeit geboten wird.


----------



## Alina O. F. (12 Mai 2020)

AlexJ.. schrieb:


> Liebe Alina,
> auch ich bin auf die Betrugsmasche reingefallen. Auch bei mir wurde ein N26 Konto verwendet und das Paket aus Rüdersdorf versendet. Falls Du mehr Infos brauchst kannst Du dich gerne bei mir melden.
> LG
> Alex



Lieber AlexJ..,
da du nicht als Nutzer registriert bist, bräuchtest du ein Profil, damit wir uns austauschen können. Alternativ schicke mir gerne eine Nachricht unter: [email protected]

Viele Grüße, 
Alina


----------



## Alina O. F. (12 Mai 2020)

Pitninja schrieb:


> Ich bin diesem Betrüger nun auch bei Ebay aufgesessen. Da man mich bei Ebay nach der Bank gefragt hat, habe ich mit der IBAN gegoogelt und bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Hat jemand schon etwas erreichen können? Ich habe gerade online bei der Polizei Anzeige erstattet. Hoffe nur, dass es bei einer eventuell geklauten Identität nun nicht jemand Unschuldigen zusetzt...



Hallo Pitninja, ich schicke dir eine PN. 
Viele Grüße, 
Alina


----------



## PlanetB (13 Mai 2020)

Hallo,
auch ich wurde Opfer exakt dieser Masche, allerdings über ebay kleinanzeigen!
Packstation -> Rüdersdorf -> keine Zustellung möglich
Bei mir geht es um einen Kopfhörer Focal Clear Pro für 510€.

Scheinbar scheint gerade eine Häufung der Fälle aufzutreten.
Ich habe Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet, einen Rückholauftrag bei der Bank einzuleiten ist nach meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach aber zwecklos, da die eigene Bank bei der Bank des Betrügers (bei mir Postbank) eine Anfrage stellen muss, diese gibt die Anfrage an ihren Kunden (Betrüger) weiter und der muss dann einwilligen, dass der Betrag wieder zurückgebucht wird. 

Wie geht ihr vor, nehmt ihr euch einen Anwalt?
Seht ihr eine Chance, das Geld zurückzubekommen?
Ich bin leider nicht rechtsschutzversichert, obwohl ich das eigentlich erst vorhatte....

Ich werde hier noch mitlesen und mich ggf. anmelden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hippo (13 Mai 2020)

Rechtsanwalt ergibt einen Sinn weil er offiziell Akteneinsicht bekommt - Du nicht.
Allerdings wenn nichts zu holen ist ...


----------



## FelixW (15 Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
Ähnlicher Fall bei mir. Wirklich seltsam dass der dhl Kundenservice nicht informiert ist. Habe mehrmals angerufen und der Sendungsverlauf scheint ja bei dieser Masche immer ähnliche wege zu gehen. Habe nun auch Anzeige erstattet. Verkäufer bei eBay war de2015-dimo - bei eBay seit 2015.


----------



## PlanetB (15 Mai 2020)

Hallo, 

ich möchte auch noch die IBAN nachreichen zu meinem Fall:
DE12600100700796056709 
BIC PBNKDEFF

Wer sonst noch was wissen will, gerne hier melden.

Bei Alina habe ich mich per Email gemeldet, sie hat auch extra einen Thread erstellt zu dem Thema, hier der Link:
"Bestellbetrügern auf der Spur"








						Bestellbetrügern auf der Spur
					

Hallo liebe User und liebe Userinnen der Community,  für einen neuen investigativen Beitrag zum Thema "Bestellbetrügern auf der Spur" sind wir aktuell auf der Suche nach Opfern von Paket-Bestellbetrügern, Paket- oder Finanzagenten, o.ä.  Haben Sie eigene Erfahrung gesammelt oder kennen jemanden...




					forum.computerbetrug.de
				




Allen viel Erfolg


----------



## mistervogel (19 Mai 2020)

Alina O. F. schrieb:


> Hallo mistervogel,
> da ich mich privat sehr für das Thema interessiere, würde ich von Dir gerne weitere Auskünfte zum Bestellbetrug erfahren. Könntest du dich bitte per Privatnachricht kurz bei mir zurückmelden? Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Alina



Hallo Alina,

gerne kannst du mich unter der Email Adresse MODEDIT/BT MAILADRESSEN NICHT ERLAUBT, PN NUTZEN. kontaktieren. Anscheined ist der Betrüger aktuell sehr aktiv, ich sehe ständig neue Angebote unter dem gleichen Stil. Hoffentlich kommen die Ermittlungen nun ins Rollen wenn sich viele Leute melden.

Viele Grüße
mistervogel


----------



## jupp11 (19 Mai 2020)

mistervogel schrieb:


> gerne kannst du mich unter der Email Adresse MODEDIT/BT MAILADRESSEN NICHT ERLAUBT, PN NUTZEN. kontaktieren.


Warum meldest du dich nicht an?


----------



## mistervogel (19 Mai 2020)

Alina O. F. schrieb:


> Hallo mistervogel,
> da ich mich privat sehr für das Thema interessiere, würde ich von Dir gerne weitere Auskünfte zum Bestellbetrug erfahren. Könntest du dich bitte per Privatnachricht kurz bei mir zurückmelden? Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Alina





jupp11 schrieb:


> Warum meldest du dich nicht an?



Habe ich nun gemacht, nachdem meine Email Adresse zensiert wurde.


----------



## jupp11 (19 Mai 2020)

mistervogel schrieb:


> Habe ich nun gemacht, nachdem meine Email Adresse zensiert wurde.











						Nutzungsregeln
					






					forum.computerbetrug.de
				





> *Veröffentlichen von E-Mailadressen**Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.*
> Artikel der Art 'Antworten bitte an [email protected]' widersprechen dem Geist eines Diskussionsforums grundsätzlich. Wer hier anfragt, soll sich dann auch die Antworten aus dem Forum holen. Nur so ist gewährleistet, dass alle Leser von der Diskussion profitieren.
> In Ausnahmefällen wird die Veröffentlichung von E-Mailadressen geduldet, wenn es sich um einen angemeldeten User handelt und die Veröffentlichung *vorher* mit den Betreibern abgesprochen wurde. *Aufgrund der SPAM-Gefahr wird hiervon jedoch grundsätzlich abgeraten.*


----------



## BenTigger (19 Mai 2020)

Hi Jupp, 
Danke für deine Erklärung an den User, ich war bei eben unterwegs und konnte das nur kurz mit dem Handy entschärfen und hatte keineZeit für langwierige Erklärungen

@mistervogel warum hast du sie nicht selbst angeschrieben? Ihre Nennung der Mailadressen ist eine der Ausnahmen, wie man auch am Userstatus erkennen kann...



Alina O. F. schrieb:


> Lieber AlexJ..,
> da du nicht als Nutzer registriert bist, bräuchtest du ein Profil, damit wir uns austauschen können. Alternativ schicke mir gerne eine Nachricht unter: [email protected]
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Alina


----------



## Alina O. F. (20 Mai 2020)

Hallo PlanetB, 
wenn wir uns noch nicht bereits per E-Mail ausgetauscht haben sollten, schicke mir doch hierzu gerne eine Nachricht unter: [email protected] 

Viele Grüße, 
Alina


----------



## Simon123 (16 Juli 2020)

Hallo liebe Leute

Ich habe soeben realisiert dass mir in etwa das gleiche wiederfahren ist. Bei mir geht es um einem Moog Sub 37 Synth(instrument). Dies ereignete sich über Ebay - Kleinanzeigen. Packstationen: Oster Weddingen, Radefeld..kommen diese Angaben jemandem irgendwie bekannt vor ? ID+Rechnung+dhl Tracking Nr. und Handy Nr. alles war da.

Habe ich irgend eine Möglichkeit etwas tun zu können ? Anzeige ist bereits erstattet..

Grüsse Simon


----------



## Reducal (17 Juli 2020)

Simon123 schrieb:


> Habe ich irgend eine Möglichkeit etwas tun zu können ? Anzeige ist bereits erstattet..


Nein, mehr geht nicht! Wenn die Sendung bereits aus der Packstation entnommen wurde, bleibt den Behörden nur noch das begünstigte  Konto als Ermittlungsansatz, wenn es ein deutsches ist.


----------

